# Women's Field Watch



## MMar

Hey guys,

I was wondering if anyone here could help me out: I'm looking for a women's field-type or diver's watch. My problem is that my wrist is small, and even a 32-33mm watch is stretching my upper limits. (Thus, the men's field and dive watches, which I generally really like the styles of, are out of consideration. o| ) Currently, my largest watch is a Michael Kors chronograph, which I mainly find fault with because I find it a bit too ... _shiny_, I suppose because it's made to be primarily a "fashion" watch. Does anyone have any suggestions for relatively simple and not-too-flashy watches? I'd be semi-flexible with price (hopefully, max $1000), and am willing to save up longer for the right watch.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.
MMar


----------



## Ottovonn

34mm Hamilton Officer Khaki. Maybe find and AD and try this one on.

Hamilton's one of the best bang for the buck brands.


----------



## coastcat

Don't disregard larger watches until you have a chance to try them on. Case diameter is just one factor in fit; cases with shorter lugs can fit surprisingly well on a small wrist.

For example:









My wrist is 6". That Seiko 5 is 37mm.









Meanwhile, this Stowa doesn't fit quite as well because of the longer lugs and flat case. The Stowa is 36mm.

Diver-type watches tend to be less flat and have shorter lugs, so you may be very surprised at what watches will fit your wrist comfortably!

A big +1 to the Hamilton Khaki suggestion, too.


----------



## DWebber18

Hamilton Khaki is a good watch.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Check out Momentum's Atlas collection: Atlas Collection| Momentum® | St. Moritz Watch Corporation

Lots of strap and dial options, lightweight matte-finish Ti cases, great extendable warranty.

~Sherry.


----------



## Vivian886

For 32mm field/military watches, check out Ball's Lady Fireman range, both generation 1 and 2. They both use ETA2671 and have tritium tubes. The generation one model is currently being sold for a bit over $1000 at RightTime.com, but maybe you can ask for a discount. The gen two line sells for a bit less at around $800. And for something with a dressy/military mix, Ball also offers the 31mm Lady Ohio, for around $1000.

For something with a bit of pilot flare, also check out Revue Thommen's 32.5mm version of the classic Airspeed. It runs on ETA2836 and has a date-pointer feature. Costs about ~$900 on online stores.

Victorinox's 32mm Ambassador series is also an option. I have one myself, and it is definitely in my top 3 favourite watches in my collection. It runs on the premium ETA2892 movement, and has an exhibition back too. In all the time that I've beat mine around, it has been incredibly accurate. It can also double as a dressier watch too, because of the applied markers and polished accents of the case, dial and bracelet. I was lucky and purchased mine on a huge discount for $300, when it is worth ~$700. Currently, it is selling for around $450 on online retailers.

Lastly, if you want something really affordable (or something to tide you over while you're saving up for a bigger grail), check out Sandoz's 31mm watches, with Swiss movements and assembled in Hong Kong. They use ETA2836 (not sure if it's the Asian-modified version though), have exhibition backs, and are currently being sold for around $230. I may just get one myself someday, if I can get over the fact that it's 31mm (which is smaller than what I like to wear, but different strokes for different folks b-)).

This is all pretty much what comes up to mind for sub-33mm mechanicals with a field aesthetic. If you can go up to 34mm, you can check out Hamilton's 34mm military line, as a previous poster mentioned.

Gen 1 nl1088c-lj-bkbe








Lady Fireman Gen 2 








Lady Ohio








Revue Thommen 16003.(I'M A SCAMMER)








Ambassador 251076 & 251075








Sandoz 31mm models


----------



## 3th3r

Well there is the Citizen EP6000-07H Women's dive watch (strap easily changed for something non-rubber), which measures at 31mm:


----------



## 3th3r

There is also the Victorinox Summit XLT series, which come in different colors, and measure at 32mm. And also the Victorinox Alliance, which comes at 30mm:


----------



## MMar

Thanks for all of the great suggestions (and the hint about lug-to-lug size)! All things to keep in mind.


----------

